# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  نصيحة أخلاقية لأبناء الدعوة السلفية للإمام الألباني رحمه الله تنشر أول مرة

## سليمان أحمد

هذه مقالة لشيخنا عصام موسى هادي نشرها في " منتديات كل السلفيين" أحببت نشرها هنا لتعم الفائدة
نصيحة أخلاقية
لأبناء الدعوة السلفية

للإمام الألباني -رحمه الله-
تنشر أول مرة

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين. 

أما بعد:

فهذا تفريغ لمجلس جرى بيني وبين شيخي الإمام الألباني -رحمه الله- أحببت أن أنشر ما يصلح منه للنشر..
فما أحوجنا في هذا الوقت لهذه النصيحة الربانية من إمامنا البصير بالسنة وفقه الواقع.
واللهَ أسألُ أن ينفع بها وأن يجمع القلوب ويؤلف بين الإخوة -جميعاً-.

قال شيخنا الإمام الألباني -رحمه الله-:

(( كنت لما بدأت في حياتي العلمية أعتقد أن الأمة قد أصيبت في عقيدتها، ولا بد أن نجتهد على الناس ليتم إصلاح ما فسد .
ثم بدا لي -بعد- أن المسلمين -أيضاً- قد أصيبوا في أخلاقهم.
وكما قال شوقي :
إنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت*** فإن هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا
وإننا -معشر السلفيين- قد أصبنا في أخلاقنا ، وعلينا أن نعيد هيكلة أخلاقنا بما يتناسب مع عقيدتنا السلفية................  ...... 
وأنا لا أشك أنّا قد أصبنا بما أصيب به (الإخوان المسلمون) -وغيرهم- من وجود أفراد ينتسبون لهم للمصلحة والمنفعة..............  ............... 
يا أخي؛ أصاب الدعوة ما أصاب غيرها من جماعات ؛ فالانقسامات ظاهرة في الدعوة السلفية ابتداء من السعودية وانتهاء هنا ............. )) . 

فقلت :
نعم -يا شيخنا- ، وبعض الفضلاء يقول : إن الحق على الشيخ ناصر؛ فالأصل أن يضع حداً لهذه المهازل ، - عذراً شيخنا -!

فقال شيخنا : 
(( يا أخي ؛ أنا شيخ كُتّاب.. أتدري ما شيخ الكُتّاب ؟! 
شيخ الكُتّاب: يعلّم الطلاب ما عنده من علم ، فمن استمع واتبع نفع نفسه ، ومن أعرض فعليها .
وأنا لا أملك الطلاب تحت إبطي بحيث ألزمهم بأسلوبي وطريقتي ، وما كان لله فهو يبقى ، وما كان فيه حظ للنفس والشهوات فسيظهر )) .

قال عصام هادي :
هذا ملخص ما جرى بيني وبين شيخنا الإمام الألباني -رحمه الله- في بيته بعد ظهر يوم الاثنين 3/رجب / 1418هـ الموافق 3/11/1997م .

قال الله تعالى : { فمن بدّله بعدما سمعه فإنما إثمه على الذين يبدّلونه إنَّ الله سميع عليم } .


* * * * * *

----------


## حسين الحبشي

رحم الله الشيخ الألباني على ما قدمه للأمة الإسلامية علما وعملا.

----------


## سالم الصبيحي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل ورحم الله الإمام الألباني لوتفرع الجلسة صوتي

----------


## أبوعثمان المصرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رحم الله الشيخ ناصر الدين الالباني على نصيحته 
وفعلاً لقد اصيب بعض المنتسبين للسلفية في اخلاقهم مع المخالفين 
حتى اصبحوا بتلك الاخلاق اكثر من ينفر عن الدعوة السلفية ويا لفرحة
خصوم السلفية بذلك بل وصلت إلى درجة الشفقة

----------


## عادل ديدو

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

